# How much memory needed to compile gcc



## mdg (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a machine with very little memory (128M).
Swap is 512M.
When I try to compile gcc46 from ports, I run out
of swap space.  Thinking of adding a swapfile.
So roughly how much memory does gcc need to compile?

Thanks.


----------



## YZMSQ (Aug 23, 2011)

With only that little memory, compiling some huge stuffs like GCC will be an extremely painful experience, even additional swapfile is added to your box. So, I recommend adding more "real" memory, at least 1G, to your system if you really want to do that.


----------

